# Tivo Roamio Setup using DECA to Connect Mini's



## liv4snow (Nov 18, 2015)

I've decided to take the plunge. I bought amplified indoor antennas over a year ago and have been enjoying great HD quality TV. While I continue to work on getting my wife to join in on the idea of having TiVo so we can finally say goodbye to our satellite (currently less than $14 month with DVR), I am so ready to have HD on all of our home TVs.

Last week I was able to get in on a couple of refurbished TiVo Mini's through Woot and am ready to pull the trigger on Amazon's TiVo Roamio Lifetime deal. I've already bought a 3 TB HDD to drop in, so I am afraid there is no going back now.

My question is about networking. While it would be ideal to put the Roamio OTA in our living room and this would be my long-term goal, I need my wife to buy in first with using TiVo to replace our whole-home DVR and what better than in the bedrooms. So here is what I would like to do for my initial set-up until our satellite contract expires.

Bedroom
- Tivo Roamio
- no internet connection, cable outlet in wall, 1 amplified indoor antenna. In fact upstairs is where I tend to get the best OTA coverage so I'd prefer to use the upstairs antenna as the main antenna if possible.

Living room
- Mini
- Internet router, 
- cable in from dish, cable return from bedroom, cable drop to basement,
- Amplified OTA antenna (limited coverage on one of our primary channels we watch)

Basement
- cable in wall
- Mini

My questions:

?? Can I feed ethernet from living room through cable in wall and return OTA signal from bedroom to living and basement? Or would I need a MOCA to do this?

I'd like to use DECA if at all possible to $ave some $$. My question is how many DECAs would I need and would I need more than one with power-outlet. Both Amazon and Ebay sell DECAs without power outlet and with.

Can I use DECA to push both OTA signal and Ethernet? If not, and I think the answer is NO, then can I push the ethernet to each device I assume with DECA as long as my Roamio OTA is in bedroom with antenna? The Mini's don't need the OTA signal do they to watch live or recorded TV as long as they have ethernet correct? There are too many forums to read on this site, I think my head is spinning.

Then if I decide to relocate the OTA Roamio to my living room, I can look at replacing that amplified antenna with a better one or look into an outdoor antenna.a


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

> satellite (currently less than $14 month with DVR)


I'm not sure what this means. You're only paying $14 per month for satellite with a DVR?


----------



## liv4snow (Nov 18, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> I'm not sure what this means. You're only paying $14 per month for satellite with a DVR?


Yes, I am on a customer retention plan with the satellite provider. But the whole home DVR only has HD on one TV. The other TVs are in SD as is playback. That's why its so hard for my wife to say goodbye to cable. We get all of the local channels + a few others.

I think this topic was covered by some other subscribers in another thread.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,
I can answer some of your questions but only for after you finish with satellite TV. You will need Deca units with the power adapter otherwise they are useless for your purpose. You will need 4 units, one for each Tivo and one to connect to your router for internet connection, which you make no mention of.
When the time comes to switch over to OTA, the one thing to remember is that the coax feed to your Roamio has to be isolated from the antenna. If you have cable internet, that will have to be isolated and run directly to your modem.
This is going to be difficult enough after you finish with satellite to try and combine all before is extremely complicated and would require multiple cable runs.


----------



## jimbop99 (Sep 27, 2004)

Can I use DECA to push both OTA signal and Ethernet?

No you can't have the antenna and deca on the same cable.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Do you currently have Dish or DirecTV? If Dish, you can't use DECA until Dish is disconnected, unless you want to run new cables.

I don't think this will be bad at all. Just a powered DECA at each Tivo and at your router, as the previous poster said.

Connect antenna directly to your Roamio. Minis don't need it.

There is a typo in the previous poster's response. He meant you CAN'T have DECA and OTA on the same cable.

Think of each powered DECA as simply an adapter that goes from coax to ethernet. All Tivos need to be connected together via DECAs, and the coax network needs to bridge to your LAN via a DECA.

If you used Moca instead, you'd need just one Moca adapter if you relocated your Roamio so that it could plug directly into your router. Otherwise you'll need a second Moca adapter for it. Minis have built in Moca. Another benefit is you can have OTA and Moca on the same cable.

I just replaced my DECA system with Moca and can give you a deal on as many as you need. You'll need 4 for the system you've proposed. PM if interested.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jimbop99 said:


> Can I use DECA to push both OTA signal and Ethernet?
> 
> No you can have the antenna and deca on the same cable.


Hi,
I think you might want to have a look here.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/26-home-theater-computers/1846361-can-ota-atsc-diplex-moca-deca.html


----------



## liv4snow (Nov 18, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Do you currently have Dish or DirecTV? If Dish, you can't use DECA until Dish is disconnected, unless you want to run new cables.
> 
> I don't think this will be bad at all. Just a powered DECA at each Tivo and at your router, as the previous poster said.
> 
> ...


We currently have DISH. Based when your advice, it sounds like it may be easier and cheaper in the long-run to get get a MoCA instead of buying 4 DECAs. I won't be running any satellite through the house cables once I start using the MoCa. The drop from the satellite dish comes in directly behind our living room TV. So as long as it connects only to the receiver, I should be okay.

Its not a problem moving the Roamio OTA box to the living room (that's where I want it long-term anyway) since the Internet drop also comes in there. The Internet is a dedicated line and actually the modem and router both set behind our living room TV. I can connect it to a MoCA and Roamio and feed the rest of the house using the existing cable line.

I know this is covered on the TivoCommunity forum if I use DECA or MoCA, where do I plug the first MoCa or Deca adapter in at. Does it get connected to the ethernet line between the router and Roamio or do I connect Roamio up directly to router and then from Roamio to MoCa or Deca adapter and then house cable feed?

Why 4 DECAs? Is 4 only needed if I use the originally proposed method? What if I move the Roamio box to living room and put Mini in bedroom? Do I still need 4 DECAs if I hook Roamio to router and Roamio on to cable in wall? I have a total of 3 TVs.

If I understand, I think I need 4 DECAs 1 between router and Roamio, 1 after Roamio to wall and 1 at each wall outlet for TV 2 and TV3. But if I go the MoCa route, I'd only need one MoCa and would plug it in from internet router to Roamio, correct?

Then my only dilemma will be the weaker amplified indoor antenna I have in the living room. I suppose once cable is gone, I can disconnect satellite dish from the home and replace with outdoor antenna to feed and power Roamio rather than using living-room indoor antenna.

Also the internet coming in to the home is Fiber and has never had TV service. Could this be a problem if the Fiber internet provider offers cable and internet services but I don't subscribe to it? I know on this forum others have mentioned that they could be still sending TV signals still via the internet.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

liv4snow said:


> I know this is covered on the TivoCommunity forum if I use DECA or MoCA, where do I plug the first MoCa or Deca adapter in at. Does it get connected to the ethernet line between the router and Roamio or do I connect Roamio up directly to router and then from Roamio to MoCa or Deca adapter and then house cable feed?


If you can connect your Roamio directly to your router via ethernet, it doesn't need any Moca connection at all. If you have only coax near your Roamio, that's when you need Moca to convert ethernet to coax.



> Why 4 DECAs? Is 4 only needed if I use the originally proposed method? What if I move the Roamio box to living room and put Mini in bedroom? Do I still need 4 DECAs if I hook Roamio to router and Roamio on to cable in wall? I have a total of 3 TVs.


You need DECA where ever there is no direct ethernet connection. If you connect your Roamio directly to your router, then it doesn't need a DECA adapter. Each Mini needs one, plus you need one to bridge your coax to your router.



> If I understand, I think I need 4 DECAs 1 between router and Roamio, 1 after Roamio to wall and 1 at each wall outlet for TV 2 and TV3. But if I go the MoCa route, I'd only need one MoCa and would plug it in from internet router to Roamio, correct?


Not quite correct. It depends on how your Roamio is connected to your router.

Case 1: Roamio connected directly to router
DECA
- DECA between coax and router (bridges your LAN and coax networks)
- DECA at Mini 1
- DECA at Mini 2

Moca
- Moca between coax and router (bridges your LAN and coax networks and creates Moca network)

Case 2: Roamio not connected directly to router
- DECA between coax and router (bridges your LAN and coax networks)
- DECA at Roamio to provide ethernet connection
- DECA at Mini 1
- DECA at Mini 2

Moca
- Moca between coax and router (bridges your LAN and coax networks and creates Moca network)
- Moca at Roamio to provide ethernet connection



> Also the internet coming in to the home is Fiber and has never had TV service. Could this be a problem if the Fiber internet provider offers cable and internet services but I don't subscribe to it? I know on this forum others have mentioned that they could be still sending TV signals still via the internet.


While Moca can coexist on the same line as normal cable TV and broadband, who knows what kind of signals your fiber ISP is using. So I'd play it safe and keep it physically isolated from your Moca/DECA network.

FWIW, besides the fiber thing, I have pretty much the same setup as you and have used both DECA and Moca with it. I do have a direct ethernet connection from my router to my Roamio, so my setup is like Case 1. However, I wanted to also connect a PC to my LAN in a 4th room, so have an additional Moca adapter for that. The main reason I switched from DECA to Moca was to get higher network speeds on that PC in the 4th room. Otherwise DECA would have worked fine for Tivo and has in fact worked fine for years, since long before I ever got Tivo.


----------



## liv4snow (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, this makes much more since. I have 100 mb service now but will be switching ISP providers in the next few months once Google runs the line from the street to ourhouse. So it sounds like it would be worth my efforts to go ahead and do MoCa anyway. Plus it will give me faster internet speed from the wall at other points around the house to daisy chain off of.


----------



## liv4snow (Nov 18, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Since I have decided to go the MoCa route. It looks like from the community forum the Channel Master CM-6004 will work nicely. Looks like you can pick them up refurbed very reasonable through ChannelMaster directly or sometimes CM's eBay store for even cheaper. Anyone have experience with these?
> Will this work for now if I go the route for just one MoCA for now to bridge my coax/router so I can push ethernet over cable. This really would be sweet if I got a second one and located it at TV 3 (which is in my basement to boost the Wifi power of our basement PC).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

liv4snow said:


> I have 100 mb service now but will be switching ISP providers in the next few months once Google runs the line from the street to ourhouse. So it sounds like it would be worth my efforts to go ahead and do MoCa anyway. *Plus it will give me faster internet speed from the wall at other points around the house to daisy chain off of.*


As an aside, if you're also researching MoCA as a mechanism to improve your home network's "backbone," know that there are 2 versions of MoCA devices currently available for cable TV/OTA: MoCA versions 1.1 and 2.0.

MoCA 1.1 is capable of 170 Mbps, but is often limited to 100 Mbps, in practice, by the Fast Ethernet port of the typical MoCA adapter. MoCA 2.0 is rated to <400 Mbps in standard mode, and up to <800 Mbps in extended or bonded mode (with available adapters correctly using Gigabit Ethernet ports!). Certified MoCA 2.0 devices are theoretically able to communicate at full MoCA 2.0 speeds with other MoCA 2.0 peers, even with MoCA 1.1 devices present.

Some example Ethernet-to-MoCA bridges and their theoretical bridge rates (to my knowledge):

Actiontec ECB2500C (MoCA 1.1, FastE) => 100 Mbps
Channel Master CM-6001 (MoCA 1.1, FastE) => 100 Mbps
Channel Master CM-6004 (MoCA 1.1, FastE) => 100 Mbps
"Verizon" MI424-WR Rev. F (MoCA 1.1, FastE) => 100 Mbps

Actiontec ECB3500T (MoCA 1.1, GigE) => 170 Mbps
Actiontec WCB3000N (MoCA 1.1, GigE) => 170 Mbps
"Verizon" MI424-WR Rev. I (MoCA 1.1, GigE) => 170 Mbps
TiVo Premiere 4/XL4 (MoCA 1.1, GigE) => 170 Mbps
TiVo Roamio Plus/Pro (MoCA 1.1, GigE) => 170 Mbps

TiVo BOLT (std MoCA 2.0, GigE) => <400 Mbps
Actiontec ECB6000 (std MoCA 2.0, GigE) => <400 Mbps
..._(announced "TiVo Bridge" is rebranded ECB6000)_
Quantum Gateway G1100 (std MoCA 2.0, GigE) => <400 Mbps

Actiontec ECB6200 (ext MoCA 2.0, GigE) => <800 Mbps
Actiontec WCB6200Q (ext MoCA 2.0, GigE) => <800 Mbps

Comcast XB2/XB3 Gateways (MoCA 2.0 ???, internal) => ???

* NOTE: Estimated rates assume equivalent MoCA peer.​
For reference:
TiVo Mini v1,v2 (MoCA 1.1, FastE) => connect-only via MoCA; cannot bridge!
TiVo Roamio base & OTA (n/a, FastE) => no built-in MoCA capability
​edit: Updated MoCA 2.0 data rate limits; 24Mar2019 corrected XL4 rate (h/t Bigg and socrplyr)


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

liv4snow said:


> Since I have decided to go the MoCa route. It looks like from the community forum the Channel Master CM-6004 will work nicely. Looks like you can pick them up refurbed very reasonable through ChannelMaster directly or sometimes CM's eBay store for even cheaper. Anyone have experience with these?
> Will this work for now if I go the route for just one MoCA for now to bridge my coax/router so I can push ethernet over cable. This really would be sweet if I got a second one and located it at TV 3 (which is in my basement to boost the Wifi power of our basement PC).


The ChannelMaster adapters work great. I use the 6001 and 6004 in my system. I have a spare 6004 just gathering dust in my closet if you want one a little cheaper.

With no Tivos in the picture at all yet, you'd actually need two Mocas to get ethernet to a second room - one to bridge your coax to your router and another at the other end of your coax where you intend to use it (TV3 room?). Think of each as a coax/ethernet adapter. Got to have some way to convert back from coax to ethernet at the end. Mini has this built in, hence no adapter required in that case.

And don't forget, this isn't compatible with Dish signals. So make sure you don't use any of those wires.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

liv4snow said:


> I've decided to take the plunge. I bought amplified indoor antennas over a year ago and have been enjoying great HD quality TV. *While I continue to work on getting my wife to join in on the idea of having TiVo* ...
> 
> ... *I need my wife to buy in first with using TiVo* to replace our whole-home DVR and what better than in the bedrooms.


Focusing on the spousal buy-in, your plan to get the Roamio working in the Bedroom, where you have the best antenna reception, seems like a critical piece of the plan, to ensure the Roamio's recording capabilities are given the best possibility to shine.

*Phase 1:* Short-term, I'd just get the Roamio OTA setup in the Bedroom, connected to your router and the Internet via Wi-Fi. This will allow you to verify that all its bits work and then, once comfortable, upgrade it using the 3TB hard drive. Once the hard drive is in place, you can begin getting it populated with content: setup all your scheduled recordings and initialize all the streaming apps (as needed).

This will allow you and your wife to evaluate the DVR's interface and capabilities.

*Phase 2:* In the meantime, you can pursue the MoCA networking option and, once stable, the Roamio can be switched to a wired connection via a MoCA adapter co-located in the Bedroom -- allowing evaluation of the TiVo Mini experience, and hopefully achieving spousal buy-in.

*Phase 3:* Final tweaks, as you say, could include migrating from an indoor antenna to outdoor, relocating the Roamio, integrate PLEX, etc.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

liv4snow said:


> I've decided to take the plunge. ... have been enjoying great HD quality TV. ... am ready to pull the trigger on Amazon's TiVo Roamio Lifetime dea


Just wanted to throw one last thing into the mix... * the TiVo BOLT*.

If you've already considered the BOLT, nevermind; otherwise ...

At $300, the initial investment would be the same for the BOLT, relative to the Lifetime'd Roamio OTA on Amazon ...
... plus, you'll gain some *additional benefits*:

SkipMode commercial skip feature (on the BOLT *and* connected Minis)
Built-in MoCA 2.0 bridging capability
Built-in mobile streaming capability (do you have smartphones or tablets?)
Gigabit Ethernet
Dual-band Wireless AC (moot, once wired)
4K support
Beefier processor
Improved PLEX resolution support(?)

NOTE: Not listing QuickMode or Channel Logos, since those are due to hit Roamios soon.

See here for BOLT specs (PDF).

.... but not without a few *potential downsides:*

subscription service plan vs lifetime ($150 annually after 1st year; though, viewed monthly, would be slightly less than current satellite plan)
hard drive upgrade options more limited
HDMI video only (no composite or component support)
appearance (white and bendy)
_... additions..._
inability to disable Overlap Protection (clipping)
no Hulu app

Looking strictly at the MoCA aspect, the BOLT would allow you to get a single Actiontec ECB6200 (or TiVo Bridge) MoCA adapter for installation at the router to allow the BOLT, initially setup in the Bedroom, to connect to your router at MoCA 2.0 rates; later, when the BOLT is migrated to the Living Room and begins providing the MoCA bridge, the ECB6200 can be placed elsewhere in the house to supply a 400+Mbps pipe through the BOLT to the router and Internet.

Of course, if you just start with the BOLT in the Living Room, you wouldn't need to buy any MoCA adapters to solely support the TiVo whole home solution.

edit: p.s. There's this, as well, which could help pay for your TiVo setup: $5000 Grand Prize: Show Us Your BOLT contest


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> subscription service plan vs lifetime ($150 annually after 1st year; though, viewed monthly, would be slightly less than current satellite plan)


Oh, also, TiVo's Continual Care warranty should also be considered when evaluating Lifetime/All In service against a subscription plan.



> With respect solely to any TiVo BOLT or TiVo DVR which is eligible for, and on which you have obtained, either an annual service plan or a monthly service plan (but not an All-In Plan): your service plan includes, at no additional charge, an enhanced limited warranty (known as "Continual Care") for the full, uninterrupted duration of your annual or monthly TiVo service subscription. With Continual Care, and for a cost of $49.00 (plus shipping and any applicable taxes) after ninety (90) days from your purchase date, you can exchange a defective or inoperative TiVo BOLT or TiVo DVR for a repaired, renewed or comparable product (at TiVo's discretion). The exchange exclusions and restrictions contained in the TiVo DVR Limited Warranty continue to apply; please visit Limited Warranty Info for details. (link)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

liv4snow said:


> I was able to get in on a couple of *refurbished TiVo Mini's* through Woot


If those were v1 Minis, be aware that their remote is different from the Roamio OTA's (and also from the Mini v2 and the BOLT), as this can sometimes affect acceptance.

See here for more info.


----------



## liv4snow (Nov 18, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> As an aside, if you're also researching MoCA as a mechanism to improve your home network's "backbone," know that there are 2 versions of MoCA devices currently available for cable TV/OTA: MoCA versions 1.1 and 2.0.
> 
> MoCA 1.1 is capable of 170 Mbps, but is often limited to 100 Mbps, in practice, by the Fast Ethernet port of the typical MoCA adapter. MoCA 2.0 is rated to 400+Mbps in standard mode, and up to 800+Mbps in extended or bonded mode (with available adapters correctly using Gigabit Ethernet ports!). Certified MoCA 2.0 devices are theoretically able to communicate at full MoCA 2.0 speeds with other MoCA 2.0 peers, even with MoCA 1.1 devices present.
> 
> ...




What are your thoughts on this MocA 2.0? Yes it is from China but at a fraction of the cost for a US brand. Might be worth trying out a couple to see what the speed is. Even if it falls short of the 500 mb speed, I am certain it will be faster still than a MoCa 1.1.

Product listed on Alibaba site. search MoCa 2.0 Linky
_Hello
This is Stephane from Yitong Technology Group,

Our Moca 2.0 adapter can offer 500mbps/sec

The price of our product Moca 2.0 Device - 1 ethernet port 1Gbps is 23USD/unit

The price of our product Moca 2.0 Device - 4 ethernet port 100Mbps is 26USD/unit

The price of our product Moca 1.1 Device - 1 ethernet port 1Gbps is 18USD/unit

The price of our product Moca 1.1 Device - 4 ethernet port 100Mbps is 21USD/unit

We are professional CATV Equipment manufacturer specialized in the field of Optical Transmitter, Optical Amplifier, Optical Modulator, EOC and Optical Receiver for more than 14 years.

We provide customers with 1)OEM Service; 2)Low MOQ; 3)Reasonable Price, 4)Fast Delivery; Sincerely hope that we can have to chance to cooperate, and establish long-term business relationship with your distinguished company.

Best Regards!

****************************************************

Stephane LAM

International Sales Representative

Jiangsu Yitong High-tech Co.,Ltd.

Mobile:+86 15895611268

28,Tongling Rd.,Changshu,P.R.C 215500

http://en.yitong-group.com

http://jsyitong.en.alibaba.com

Skype : stephanelam8_

The MoCa 2.0 with 1 Gbps ethernet port seems to be the route to go, correct? Otherwise, even with MoCa 2.0 you still will be limited to about 100 mb speed if that is all the ports support, correct. Still good price though if you need 4 ports. Has anybody had good or bad experience with buying MoCas off Alibaba site?

The product spec sheets are too big. I'll try and copy and paste in a separate messsage.​


----------



## liv4snow (Nov 18, 2015)

liv4snow said:


> The price of our product Moca 2.0 Device - 1 ethernet port 1Gbps is 23USD/unit
> 
> The price of our product Moca 2.0 Device - 4 ethernet port 100Mbps is 26USD/unit


YTMC-51N1-M
ETHERNET TO COAX MOCA NET
WORK ADAPTER
FOR CABLE TV HOUSEHOLDS
 YTMC MoCA coax adaptor can be interlinked with any networking device at your
home, including but not limited to IPTV, media centers,DVRs, Xbox, PS4, Blueray
players...) by transmitting Ethernet signal and video signal in one single cable.
 Complied with MoCA2.0 standard, having 700Mbps PHY layer and 400Mbps MAC
layer transmission rate, respectively.
 One Coax In/Out port, one Video output port, one or multiple Ethernet port to meet
differing networking requirement
 Plug and play.
 Support up to 16 adaptors to be able to communicate with each others at same time.
 Supports full Ethernet speed
 Uses existing coax cabling
 Reduced beacon power level
 Up to 1004 Mhz RF signal pass through
 Has multiple frequency band, various network condition can be addressed.
 Coexistence with cable TV services
 Having auto and dynamic selecting main control adaptor function, main control
adaptor can be automatically reselected when its down. 
CATV
Chip technology MoCA2.0 technology
Support protocols IEEE802.3, IEEE802.3x, IEEE802.3u etc.
Modulation OFDM,TDMA/TDD
Channel Bandwidth MHz 100
Operating FB MHz 975-1125,1150-1500 etc.
Max. Attenuation dB 75
PHY Data Rate Mbps 700
MAC Data Rate Mbps 400
Encryption 128-bit AES
Number of Ethernet
Ports
Pcs 1-4
LED Power, Coxa, Ethernet
Power Supply DC 5V/2A
Power Consumption W ≤ 5
Operating
Environment
°C Storage :-20-70
°C Operating Temp:0-55
Humidity:5% - 95%


----------



## liv4snow (Nov 18, 2015)

liv4snow said:


> The price of our product Moca 1.1 Device - 1 ethernet port 1Gbps is 18USD/unit
> 
> The price of our product Moca 1.1 Device - 4 ethernet port 100Mbps is 21USD/unit


YTMC-51N1-M
ETHERNET TO COAX MOCA NETWORK ADAPTER
FOR CABLE TV HOUSEHOLDS
 YTMC MoCA coax adaptor can be interlinked with any networking device at your
home, including but not limited to IPTV, media centers,DVRs, Xbox, PS4, Blueray
players...) by transmitting Ethernet signal and video signal in one single cable.  Complied with MoCA1.1 standard, having 300Mbps PHY layer and 175Mbps MAC
layer transmission rate, respectively.  One Coax In/Out port, one Video output port, one or multiple Ethernet port to meet
differing networking requirement  Plug and play.  Support up to 16 adaptors to be able to communicate with each others at same time.  Supports full Ethernet speed
 Uses existing coax cabling
 Reduced beacon power level  Up to 1004 Mhz RF signal pass through
 Has multiple frequency band, various network condition can be addressed.  Coexistence with cable TV services
 Having auto and dynamic selecting main control adaptor function, main control
adaptor can be automatically reselected when its down.
CATV

Product Specs
Chip technology MoCA1.1 technology
Support protocols IEEE802.3, IEEE802.3x, IEEE802.3u etc.
Modulation OFDM,TDMA/TDD
Channel Bandwidth MHz 50
Operating FB MHz 975-1125,1150-1500 etc.
Max. Attenuation dB 75
PHY Data Rate Mbps 270
MAC Data Rate Mbps 175
Encryption 128-bit AES
Number of Ethernet
Ports
Pcs 1-4
LED Power, Coxa, Ethernet
Power Supply DC 5V/2A
Power Consumption W ≤ 5
Operating
Environment °C Storage :-20-70
°C Operating Temp:0-55
Humidity:5% - 95%


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice find! I'd say those are definitely worth a shot. Will that place sell to individuals, or are they just wholesalers to retailers?


----------



## liv4snow (Nov 18, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Nice find! I'd say those are definitely worth a shot. Will that place sell to individuals, or are they just wholesalers to retailers?


Yes, this one will sell to individuals. The others only sell to wholesalers. I already got a ChannelMaster 1.1 but it's worth a shot. I need to see on Monday what they charge for shipping. Plus probably foreign credit card transaction fees. Still worth giving it a whirl I think!


----------



## liv4snow (Nov 18, 2015)

liv4snow said:


> Yes, this one will sell to individuals. The others only sell to wholesalers. I already got a ChannelMaster 1.1 but it's worth a shot. I need to see on Monday what they charge for shipping. Plus probably foreign credit card transaction fees. Still worth giving it a whirl I think!


Ouch! Shipping is $25! At least it is FedEx and they can take PayPal. That makes me feel a little better. That's about $35 for each MocA 2.0.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Check your PMs


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

liv4snow said:


> The MoCa 2.0 with 1 Gbps ethernet port seems to be the route to go, correct? Otherwise, even with MoCa 2.0 you still will be limited to about 100 mb speed if that is all the ports support, correct.


Theoretically, yes. Even the MoCA 1.1/GigE single port adapter would have a faster theoretical rate (170Mbps) than the 4-port MoCA 2.0/FastE adapter (100Mbps).



liv4snow said:


> What are your thoughts on this MocA 2.0?


No opinion. I expect it's not "MoCA 2.0 Certified," for whatever that's worth.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

liv4snow said:


> Has anybody had good or bad experience with buying MoCas off Alibaba site?


None, but I expect many TCFers will love to hear about your experience with these adapters.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI...

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10708244#post10708244


----------



## liv4snow (Nov 18, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> FYI...
> 
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10708244#post10708244


Thanks, I pulled the trigger last week on a Lifetime OTA Roamio. According to Amazon.com, my Roamio will ship on Friday, 11/27.


----------



## liv4snow (Nov 18, 2015)

Do I need a gigabit Ethernet port switch at TV 2 and TV3 if I plan to hook up other devices hardwired to Internet or can I just use some extra wireless N routers I have lying around the house? I am hoping I could just use the extra wireless routers ethernet ports which will also extend my wifi signal strength throughout the house. 

Won't the ethernet ports on a wireless router work like a ethernet port switch as long as they are 10/100/1000?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

liv4snow said:


> Thanks, I pulled the trigger last week on a Lifetime OTA Roamio. According to Amazon.com, my Roamio will ship on Friday, 11/27.


Good move, as the "stock incoming" message has disappeared.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

liv4snow said:


> ... if I plan to hook up other devices hardwired to Internet ... *can I just use some extra wireless N routers I have lying around the house?* I am hoping I could just use the extra wireless routers ethernet ports which will also extend my wifi signal strength throughout the house.
> 
> *Won't the ethernet ports on a wireless router work like a ethernet port switch *as long as they are 10/100/1000?


*Absolutely! * So long as you've configured those old routers as access points (disabling DHCP, etc), the switch ports on the router are just that... switch ports. Some routers even make the process easy, nowadays, offering an "Access Point" mode that does all the work for you -- including, *in some cases*, reconfiguring its internal associations such that the WAN port is repurposed as a LAN port, giving you a bonus LAN port (relative to the old DIY manual access point hassle).

And using MoCA to extend wireless as you're looking to do is one of the main marketing thrusts I've seen, though usually in relation to some specific combo MoCA adapter/wireless access point.


----------

